# Will OEM Bi-Xenon GLI Headlights work with an aftermarket HID Kit?



## VDUBL-L0W7 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hey all, I have a MKV Jetta with Halogen headlights and am considering purchasing the GLI Bi-Xenon headlights, but the ballasts are not included and wanted to find out whether or not an aftermarket HID Kit would work or do I need to purchase the OEM equipment in order for them to function? The guy here on the classifieds is telling me they will workwith the aftermarket kit, but just want to be 100%. Thanks for all of your help! :thumbup:


----------



## Andre 2.0T (Jul 21, 2011)

VDUBL-L0W7 said:


> Hey all, I have a MKV Jetta with Halogen headlights and am considering purchasing the GLI Bi-Xenon headlights, but the ballasts are not included and wanted to find out whether or not an aftermarket HID Kit would work or do I need to purchase the OEM equipment in order for them to function? The guy here on the classifieds is telling me they will workwith the aftermarket kit, but just want to be 100%. Thanks for all of your help! :thumbup:


Bi-Xenon means that the same bulb will be used for both high and low beam output. As for the aftermarket HID's working, I believe I remember seeing here (in one of my threads, actually) that you would need to enable the shutter option for xenon through VCDS. Other than that, the only other way to be sure is to test 'em out. If they flicker, shut off, blind the **** out of oncoming traffic, then I think you may need to check your VCDS settings. Either way, it's the way to go. Here's how I look at it: shelling out the money for a VAG-Com will save you money in repairs in the long-run (even with this because our headlights can be a PITA to replace). I'm going to be buying one sometime after my next pay check. If you already have one, then just do what I mentioned in this post. Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Andre 2.0T (Jul 21, 2011)

I forgot to mention, get one with a "standalone can-bus harness;" it will remove any potential "bulb out messages."


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

VDUBL-L0W7 said:


> Hey all, I have a MKV Jetta with Halogen headlights and am considering purchasing the GLI Bi-Xenon headlights, but the ballasts are not included and wanted to find out whether or not an aftermarket HID Kit would work or do I need to purchase the OEM equipment in order for them to function? The guy here on the classifieds is telling me they will workwith the aftermarket kit, but just want to be 100%. Thanks for all of your help! :thumbup:


yes, it should, however, you'll have to figure out which wires that goes to the stock Hella ballast to extract and send to the aftermarket ballast.

Maybe ask the guy on the classifieds that information.

then you'll need a VCDS to code it.

For the bixenon shutter to work, it depends on the CECM on your Jetta. iirc, you need a highline or I think "midline" CECM for the bixenon shutter, which you'll have to run wiring from the CECM to the headlight connector


----------



## Andre 2.0T (Jul 21, 2011)

:beer:


BsickPassat said:


> yes, it should, however, you'll have to figure out which wires that goes to the stock Hella ballast to extract and send to the aftermarket ballast.
> 
> Maybe ask the guy on the classifieds that information.
> 
> ...


The wiring from the headlight to the ballast isn't much of an issue, really. If the bulb doesn't go on, just switch the connections (without the power running of course) and it should go on.

:beer:


----------



## VDUBL-L0W7 (Jul 19, 2012)

BsickPassat said:


> yes, it should, however, you'll have to figure out which wires that goes to the stock Hella ballast to extract and send to the aftermarket ballast.
> 
> Maybe ask the guy on the classifieds that information.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Yes, that is something else I have been thinking about; the CECM. I believe if I am not mistaken, I only have a lowline CECM because I don't have Fogs (yet) and only have halogen headlights. I heard that if I swap out my halogen for the bi-xenon setup that I would have to disable the DRL. Are you familiar with that? Would I still need to disable them if I purchase a highline CECM? And how much is a highline CECM? It just keeps getting more and more expensive....lol.....but I am sure it will be worth every penny. I hope anyways!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

VDUBL-L0W7 said:


> Thank you! Yes, that is something else I have been thinking about; the CECM. I believe if I am not mistaken, I only have a lowline CECM because I don't have Fogs (yet) and only have halogen headlights. I heard that if I swap out my halogen for the bi-xenon setup that I would have to disable the DRL. Are you familiar with that? Would I still need to disable them if I purchase a highline CECM? And how much is a highline CECM? It just keeps getting more and more expensive....lol.....but I am sure it will be worth every penny. I hope anyways!


 http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3173886 (How to do it)

Don't have my laptop on me... where I can grab the CECM part numbers from the VCDS files...and then go to ECS' site for a price

Stock MKV with bixenons run DRL as the low beam at 100%. YOu can disable them in the CECM long coding. With fogs (via CECM), you can also set the fogs as DRLs.

a quick search on ECS' site: http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_V--2.5/Search/Highline/ES2137389/ $409


----------



## VDUBL-L0W7 (Jul 19, 2012)

BsickPassat said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3173886 (How to do it)
> 
> Don't have my laptop on me... where I can grab the CECM part numbers from the VCDS files...and then go to ECS' site for a price
> 
> Stock MKV with bixenons run DRL as the low beam at 100%. YOu can disable them in the CECM long coding. With fogs (via CECM), you can also set the fogs as DRLs.


No worries, I found them and they are $403.00. So, this is something that I am definitely going to need to purchase that wouldn't be included in any aftermarket HID kit? There is no way around that, huh?

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_V--2.5/Lighting/Headlights/ES2137389/


----------



## xJOKERx (Apr 8, 2009)

Check your module before you go and purchase a new one. If you have a midline you can still code for bi-xenon without shutter, but the updated version of VCDS removed this option. You'll have to manually code the byte for it to work. For what I know the control module is not simply a plug and play item as well. There is a lengthy DIY for adding a highline which was very involved with the ECU and various items around the car. You will also need good knowledge of VCDS before going forward with that as well. 

just my .02 - I was facing the same issue with my 08 Wolfsburg. I cross referenced my module and found that it was a midline. Sometimes the midline will look like a lowline for the HUD, but the only way to tell is to write down the module part number and look it up.


----------



## VDUBL-L0W7 (Jul 19, 2012)

xJOKERx said:


> Check your module before you go and purchase a new one. If you have a midline you can still code for bi-xenon without shutter, but the updated version of VCDS removed this option. You'll have to manually code the byte for it to work. For what I know the control module is not simply a plug and play item as well. There is a lengthy DIY for adding a highline which was very involved with the ECU and various items around the car. You will also need good knowledge of VCDS before going forward with that as well.
> 
> just my .02 - I was facing the same issue with my 08 Wolfsburg. I cross referenced my module and found that it was a midline. Sometimes the midline will look like a lowline for the HUD, but the only way to tell is to write down the module part number and look it up.


Thank you, but how do I check it? :facepalm:


----------



## xJOKERx (Apr 8, 2009)

VDUBL-L0W7 said:


> Thank you, but how do I check it? :facepalm:


pull the lower panel from under the steering wheel (believe there are 3 screws maybe 4) and the panel will drop down. Disconnect the footwell light plug in the back and remove. From the floor board you can look up with a flashlight or just looking up you will see a number. 









What you'll see under the steering wheel.

http://www.my-gti.com/2269/volkswagen-central-electronics-control-module-cecm

Use this website to reference the extension of your module for if it's a Highline, Midline, Lowline.

For example 3C0 937 049 AH = Midline CECM


----------



## Gigitt (May 26, 2004)

VDUBL-L0W7 said:


> Hey all, I have a MKV Jetta with Halogen headlights and am considering purchasing the GLI Bi-Xenon headlights, but the ballasts are not included and wanted to find out whether or not an aftermarket HID Kit would work or do I need to purchase the OEM equipment in order for them to function? The guy here on the classifieds is telling me they will workwith the aftermarket kit, but just want to be 100%. Thanks for all of your help! :thumbup:


Anything will work if you set it up right.

Your OEM BiXenon headlights come with No HID Bulbs or HID Ballast - hence why you want an after market HID Kit - well because it costs less right 

Just make sure that the Aftermarket HID kit you get is CAN-BUS ready so you don't get bulb out warning - otherwise you have to get a CAN-BUS adapter that connects between the car and the HID kit wiring to give you the same solution.

Your headlights use a OEM Ballast that screws into the bottom of the headlight and the wiring becomes internal so...
1st thing you need to do is work out how to seal the hole in the bottom of the headlight where the ballast goes and seals it up from dust dirt and water etc.
2nd work out the wiring so you can tap into the Main beam Power to power your Aftermarket Ballast.

You are going to need a 10-12 pin adapter - and use it for power and high beam etc

High beam BiXenon Shutter can be operated either by running a wire back through the firewall to CCEM (Highline or whatever version) and VCDS coding it or tapping into High beam wire at the back of the headlight just like some of the 10-12 pin adapters do.

As for the globe... the OEM globe are D2S format (basically bulb alignment and base shape) with an OEM igniter that clips directly on the back.
So your Aftermarket Globes have to be D2S/R housing compatable (all the notches line up and put the globe into the correct vertical alignment) then you just need to find a way to secure the globe to the reflector (as the EOM solution uses the igniter to twist lock it all together).


----------



## bmurray716 (Mar 11, 2010)

VDUBL-L0W7 said:


> Hey all, I have a MKV Jetta with Halogen headlights and am considering purchasing the GLI Bi-Xenon headlights, but the ballasts are not included and wanted to find out whether or not an aftermarket HID Kit would work or do I need to purchase the OEM equipment in order for them to function? The guy here on the classifieds is telling me they will workwith the aftermarket kit, but just want to be 100%. Thanks for all of your help! :thumbup:


 Short answer is yes...but. 

I am doing the exact same thing. Contact guys at The Retrofit Source for a quality HID kit complete with canbus to avoid flicker, etc. You need to disable your drl or risk damaging the ballast (or turning up the power to at least 80% in vagcom). You know you will not have true bi-xenon control, right (i.e., no HID high beam). To most who do this (including me) that is not an issue. You still have high beams. They are just as you had before, halogen reflectors. Because of this you also don't have to worry about the cecm either  

You will also need the 10 to 12 pin adapter wire harness for each headlight to plug your car's wire harness into the headlight assembly. You can get this from ECS Tuning or Kufatec or score some on the classified. 

Good luck


----------



## vrod (Dec 1, 2012)

Even though i would highly recommend you to go with the original solution (buy a ballast and attach it to the headlight and then get a pair of D2S bulbs), it IS possible to use an aftermarket HID kit, as the Jetta/Golf Xenon headlights use a D2S bulb and i remember to have seen some D2S kits around the internet. I don't know if the Bi-Xenon will be able to work though. Remember that the difference between D1S and D2S is that the D1S bulb has the ignitor attached to it, and that's not what you want.. 

Get some adapters for a Golf 5 (without cornering light), attach them to the original plug and then in the headlight. Then pull the 2 Bi-Xenon wires through the firewall and into the CECM A5 and D6 sockets (if you have the highline CECM). Hook on VCDS and go to Central Electronics Bit 1 Byte 0 (Xenon with Shutter installed) and check that off. That's it.  

... And remember not only to look at the price tag when buying the bulbs. It would be a nightmare if the bulbs blew up inside the headlight cause of bad quality


----------



## bmurray716 (Mar 11, 2010)

bmurray716 said:


> Short answer is yes...but.
> 
> I am doing the exact same thing. Contact guys at The Retrofit Source for a quality HID kit complete with canbus to avoid flicker, etc. You need to disable your drl or risk damaging the ballast (or turning up the power to at least 80% in vagcom). You know you will not have true bi-xenon control, right (i.e., no HID high beam). To most who do this (including me) that is not an issue. You still have high beams. They are just as you had before, halogen reflectors. *Because of this you also don't have to worry about the cecm either*
> 
> ...


I was partly wrong on this, and would like to take this opportunity to correct myself. The part in bold is not correct as I have found out. You still need to do some changes in vagcom. Not only that, but the changes that need to be made are not available (i.e., bixenon without shutters) as that option has been removed and can now only be done by contacting Ross Tech (supplier of vagcom). They will want proof that you are not trying to put hids into reflector housings.


----------

